
Baking the Most Average Chocolate Chip Cookie - sndean
https://pudding.cool/2018/05/cookies/
======
sndean
Here's the data: [https://github.com/polygraph-
cool/data/tree/master/cookies](https://github.com/polygraph-
cool/data/tree/master/cookies)

